# d-d-d-d-d-d-d-drop the bass!



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

Can you please post some songs that the bass drops
E.G. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUkLNi40Idg[/youtube]


----------



## kevan (Sep 20, 2011)

^ That's the only song you will ever need outside real music (Rock/Metal etc.)

But have you heard of Dubstep?
If not Youtube it.

Start with DJ Ephixa.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

DJ Ephixa, doesnt drop the bass hard enough for my tastes.


----------



## kevan (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you heard Lost Woods by him 0_o

I swear the bass drops harder in that song than
Werewolf!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

Well do you know anyother songs with sweet bass drops?


----------



## kevan (Sep 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oib0JvkDzYk[/youtube]
This?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

Kinda, any others?


----------



## kevan (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope I ain't really into that music, I just have a few that I like of it.


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Sep 20, 2011)

I Can't Stop 


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJlA3Fn868w[/youtube]​



CINEMAAAAAAAAAA


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0[/youtube]​


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!! ^


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_KB2ofNu28[/youtube]


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

E - P - I - C

whats that spell? EPIC


----------



## kevan (Sep 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTfZQat7snY[/youtube]

I'm just leave these here.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks kev, they are pre awsome


----------



## KirovAir (Sep 20, 2011)

Benni Benassi - Cinema *(Skrillex Remix)*
Is all you need. 

Edit: oh, it's posted already. Niice.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 20, 2011)

Not a huge fan of "FILTHIER THAN YOUR NAN'S BUMHOLE AFTER A LAMB PHAAL" YouTube dubstep etc. but sod it.

[youtube]cSHaX2xRfZk[/youtube]
[youtube]29hlH54SqW8[/youtube]
[youtube]7c_2vFFif8E[/youtube]
[youtube]QmMStf1EkNY[/youtube]
[youtube]SVhskAZVWok[/youtube]
[youtube]gRTa6pBoKNM[/youtube]


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 21, 2011)

You know how wide what you're asking for is? Oh well here's some stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO6D9e67XH4 hardstyle track, main build up and drop 3:06 onwards. Can't get much harder than that it sounds ridiculous on a good soundsystem.

Or a different genre UK hardcore; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4M1IZgv8H0 goes straight into the breakdown.

Drum n' bass track with the most ridiculous long breakdown and drop i've heard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl-9pi7-P9M


----------



## kevan (Sep 21, 2011)

I personally don't get why people like Hardstyle, Dubstep, Techno etc.

Oh well...


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 21, 2011)

Cus its HARDCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevan (Sep 21, 2011)

AC/DC are more hardcore, they have done more women than bass drops in existence =D


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 21, 2011)

Not really what the OP is looking for but it's worth is just for the unlikely source tune. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAXz2z4giws[/youtube]


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevan not gunna start a war here, but I have to say. AC/DC isnt as good as most people claim them to be, they aight I suppose. but frail in comparison to Mettlica and Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 21, 2011)

Just go on youtube and go on UKF Dubstep's Channel, all it ever is filthy drops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One of my personal favourites 

[youtube]G6GIdGhxyHw[/youtube]


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u0t8ZIlwuQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lsd2xjYLmY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-bd944V89w[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PidEfgz96q8&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ot-LMuPgs[/youtube]

WOB WOB WOB WOB WOB WOB.


----------



## wasim (Oct 2, 2011)

Deadmau5 is all you need !

just search it on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIt: some suggestions,
cthulu sleeps
sofi needs a ladder
professional griefers


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 4, 2011)

Some of the sickest drops across the land.

[youtube]MJlo0hWnZWc[/youtube]

[youtube]DHGLdJEO4ik[/youtube]

[youtube]Dx2nH2RJEAA[/youtube]

[youtube]pjgFYQMWtqo[/youtube]

[youtube]1S35THmZD_E[/youtube]

[youtube]L1WlUktmIco[/youtube]

[youtube]a81G0HrUcIc[/youtube]


... and I could go all day


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 4, 2011)

[youtube]3Io4wWwsmXg[/youtube]


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 4, 2011)

Few filthy drops I've found.
Bassnectar (who I saw live this weekend):
[youtube]tvguv-lvq3k[/youtube]
WE DROP!
[youtube]gLASw6_woxA[/youtube]
^Give this track a minute to drop, when it does, awwwww shiiiiiiiit.

Porter Robinson:
[youtube]ByngPMx8b7M[/youtube]
Get that album, it is fucking gold.

Flux (you know what to expect):
[youtube]UDf1wFiOnwY[/youtube]

As always I'd say listen to Pandora radio with someone like Flux Pavilion, Foreign Beggars, or Skrillex as the station.


----------

